# How do I find my dogs littermates?



## Joby (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone have access or info on how I can find out who my dogs litter mates are? Thanks in advance!!



DOB: Sire:
05/10/2007 GRHRCH Adam's Acres Thorn of a Rose MH QAA
Dam:
HRCH Middle Creek's Abracadabra MH


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Go to the akc website and find the dog search link. Now enter your dogs registration number and your dog should pop up. The only difference between your dogs registration numbers and its littermates is the last 2 digits. The first dog will end with 01 and the 2nd dog will be 02 and so on.


----------



## Joby (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank You.....


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Ooohhh I would like to do this, but where is the dog search link at on the akc site?


----------



## Joby (Apr 17, 2010)

I was getting ready to ask the same question!!!


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

There's a couple of ways to do it.

The easiest, is to log in, click on the "store" tab at the top of the page, and scroll down to "Free Online Services". It's the third up from the bottom.

The other way, is to log in, go to "manage dogs" and simply try to add a dog, by Reg #.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Create an account at the akc website. Then log in and go to the akc store then go to reports and search pedigree.


----------



## threeintoe (Jun 1, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for the information


----------



## 2times (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a litter mate of your dog, HRCH Thorn's Blackdiamond Magic. Where are you located?


----------

